# Creating Life Like Clothing Overlays



## PLitv001 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all!
I started a clothing website. My overlays are coming out pretty good but I can't help but feel that there has to be somebody with some professional advice.

My mens and kids were high res white tshirts I found on the public domain
Sphinx Solo Egypt - Mens - NewWorldCo
Alphonse Mucha - "Fruit" (1897) - Kids - ArtNouveauCo

The womens and dresses were done by taking the picture of the item in house.
Vincent van Gogh - The Starry Night - Womens - ArtsyClothingCo
https://www.dropbox.com/s/kddnudcbe...1010015_1403010015-ComboMWK-Painted_Horse.jpg

I desaturate, play with levels, and change gamma of blank item. Create a clipping mask. Then I put this shadow layer as multiply on top of my art work layer and change the opacity till I get a good result. The dresses came out very very grainy.

I would love some advice on how to do this correctly.

All the best!
Paul
Yizzam

Edit - Camera is a Canon Rebel XS. I believe it is 10 mp.


----------



## KmH (Apr 17, 2013)

Where do the photographs come from?


----------



## PLitv001 (Apr 18, 2013)

My mens and kids were high res white tshirts I found on the public domain. The womens and dresses were done by taking the picture of the item in house.


----------

